# ENTER the TEKKEN movie!!



## Bender (May 25, 2008)

WOO-HOO! 

 

^_^

It's happening people! It's freaking happening! 

LIVE ACTION BABY!




*IT'S HAPPENING! *



*Spoiler*: __ 






AND OH FUCKING GLAD I AM!  

It will put to shame all past fighting video games adaptations to shame!   




The movie is the sequel to the ADV anime movie

and continues where this movie left off


*Spoiler*: _Ending of Tekken the motion picture_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzmEyYl48PA[/YOUTUBE]




Here is the information I have so far regarding the film and has a 2009 release date 



> Director Charles Stone III on the film:
> 
> "Tekken will not be anything like Mortal Kombat or any of the Lara Croft movies. You will get the feeling of Bruce Lee's Enter the Dragon. A chance to get to know the characters before the inevitable slap down. It will have plenty of 'A' list actors...Our budget is good so we shouldn't have problem there."



Currently, the movie is now in post-production. 

From Crystal Sky's Official Website



> Link removed
> 
> Based on the long running and highly successful Namco video game franchise of the same name, TEKKEN is a high-octane, action packed thriller written for the screen by Alan McElroy (Spawn, The Marine) and to be directed by Dwight Little (Anacondas, Murder at 1600) with fight choreography tentatively by Dion Lam (Spider-Man 2, Doom, Red Cliff)
> 
> ...



*Update!!!* 


Jon Foo as Jin Kazama  
 as Asuka Kazama
Luke Goss as Steve Fox 
 as Bob
 as Feng Wei
Cung Le as Marshall Law (MMA interview 1:41-1:46) 
Kelly Overton as Christie Monteiro ([3]) 
 as Bruce Irvin
Henriette richter rohl  as Leo
 as Bryan Fury 
Chiaki Kuriyama as Ling Xiaoyu 
Candice Hillebrand as Nina Williams 
Marian Zapico as Anna Williams[4] 
Darin Henson as Raven 
Jang Hyk as Baek Doo San
Chen dao Ming as Wang Jinrei
Mitt Lenix as Lars Alexanderson 
Ryan Bader as Paul Phoenix 
 as Yoshimitsu
 as "Mishima" 
Roger "Matador" Huerta as "Miguel Rojas"
Jay Hee as Hwoarang 
 as Lee Chaolan
 as Ganryu
 as Zafina
 as Kazuya Mishima 
Dave Michael Batista as King
Nathan Jones as Craig Marduk 
Mircea Monroe as "Kara"
Michael Showers as "Security Assistant #1" 
Randal Reeder a "Scared Fighter" 
David Pitt as "Jack - Tekken Police" 
Cassie Shea Watson as "Med Tech" 
Lateef Crowder as "Eddy Gordo" 
??? as "Zheng" 

CREW

Director - Dwight H. Little 
Writer - Alan McElroy 
Fight Choreography - Dion Lam 


As more information comes to light, the list of cast members and what character they will portray will be added. 
The story's chronological placement with the games is not yet known, except that it is after Tekken 2. 

Crystal Sky has announced that the movie is currently in development. Tekken is being written by Michael Werb, Michael Colleary, and Hans Rodinoff. The director of the film is Dwight H. Little. It has been said that Charles Stone III will be one of the directors. Screenplay will be written by Alan McElroy. French martial artist Cyril Raffaelli may be choreographing. 



So far I'm liking the people who are playing my favorite characters of the game

My only concern is the fact Hwoarang ain't in there 


and that they are putting Miguel in there when he comes WAY later into the series

There's also the fact the characters who are black need to get a tan 



KING

Kuma 

Panda 

and if they want Julia Chang (well... I don't care for her  too much )

Kunimitsu

and LASTLY

OGRE

The great monster

They get all them people and I,ll be satisfied.... 

Until then the movie is pretty average

So far this movie looks fucking epic 


HWOARANG IS *IN *THE MOVIE

^.^ ^.^ ^.^

Jae Hee will play Hwoarang 


Characters from Bloodline Rebellion are also joining the movie


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

Another film to be added to the list of Epic fail


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2008)

how naive

did you see that piece of shit they call a dead or alive movie?


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> how naive
> 
> did you see that piece of shit the call a dead or alive movie?



LOL

That movie was so fucking low budget it ain't even funny  

Plus the epectations of that movie were incredibly low

It was already declared shit the moment it came out 

and had various Mortal Kombat and Street fighter fail elements added to it

This movie is packing two of the best directors in the fucking movie industry

I doubt y'all asses even know shit about 'em

One of the dudes is responsible for the movie Drumline the other into the X-files 

I doubt you even knew that your wannabe all knowing self


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> how naive
> 
> did you see that piece of shit the call a dead or alive movie?


LOL I was just about to bring that up. DOA was so cheesey that I couldn't watch it when it was free. 

If it does begin where the anime(which was made of epic fail) left off, I have no hope for it. I'd rather watch the cutscenes and character endings. 

The girl that's playing Ling Xaioyu looksl ike a human bobble head.


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> LOL I was just about to bring that up. DOA was so cheesey that I couldn't watch it when it was free.



Aye, I agree



> If it does begin where the anime(which was made of epic fail) left off, I have no hope for it. I'd rather watch the cutscenes and character endings.



Ohhh c'mon man 

This is a chance for the director to help clean up where that petty piece of shit that was called a  Tekken movie. It's not-so bad that the anime COMPLETELY killed ALL the characters. Plus, looking at the director's amazing script writing that he has a plan to handle them all.

Have some faith! 




> The girl that's playing Ling Xaioyu looksl ike a human bobble head.




LOL


Are you kidding me?

That's that fine girl from Kill Bill vol.1 Gogo Ibari


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 25, 2008)

This movie needs Yoshimitsu and King.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 25, 2008)

It lacks Yoshimitsu and King? Then this movie fails already


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ohhh c'mon man
> 
> This is a chance for the director to help clean up where that petty piece of shit that was called a Tekken movie. It's not-so bad that the anime COMPLETELY killed ALL the characters. Plus, looking at the director's amazing script writing that he has a plan to handle them all.
> 
> Have some faith!


I have faith but Hollywood has let me down too many times. 


Blaze of Glory said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> That's that fine girl from Kill Bill vol.1 Gogo Ibari


Oh, that's her? I never though she was attractive, 


Shark Skin said:


> UltimateDeadpool said:
> 
> 
> > This movie needs Yoshimitsu and King.
> ...


The King/Armor King tag team cannot be defeated. 

And Yoshimitsu stabs himself.


----------



## Catterix (May 25, 2008)

I'd like to see it purely for the action.

I mean, hell, I actually enjoyed the Tekken anime movie. It was shit, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 25, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> It lacks Yoshimitsu and King? Then this movie fails already



i agree

i'd kick anyone ass with king alone


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I have faith but Hollywood has let me down too many times.



What about when Iron man came out? 



> Oh, that's her? I never though she was attractive,





..... Meh, I don't like the fact that she's psychotic 

But her face is pretty good-lookin to me


----------



## Morph (May 25, 2008)

Love the choice for Xiaoyu!  But it really needs Hwoarang D: 

I'll probably see this movie


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2008)

it's street fighter and mortal kombat all over agian


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What about when Iron man came out?


Iron Man wasn't a video game turned movie. Must I rip the band aid off and expose the wounds of failure? Keep in mind, I've seen all of these horrible movies, I'm not just quoting a list fron the net...

Super Mario Bros
Double Dragon
Tekken (anime)
Hitman
Street Fighter Alpha II
Street Fighter II
Mortal Kombat Annihilation
Dead or Alive
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider, The Cradle of Life
Resident Evil: Apocalypse
Resident Evil: Extinction
House of the Dead
Bloodrayne
Needs more   cowbell   facepalm. >__>

I still have high hopes for Halo though.


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Iron Man wasn't a video game turned movie. Must I rip the band aid off and expose the wounds of failure? Keep in mind, I've seen all of these horrible movies, I'm not just quoting a list fron the net...
> 
> Super Mario Bros
> Double Dragon
> ...


indefinably on hold


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2008)

WHAT?!


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Iron Man wasn't a video game turned movie. Must I rip the band aid off and expose the wounds of failure? Keep in mind, I've seen all of these horrible movies, I'm not just quoting a list fron the net...
> 
> Super Mario Bros
> Double Dragon
> ...


Why? A movie from outer space + Shit story = good movie?


----------



## Son Goku (May 25, 2008)

sorry to tell i think somebody pulled out of the deal for halo


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why? A movie from outer space + Shit story = good movie?


I like cyborgs, the future, guns and Space Marines. That's why Starship Troopers is one of my favs. 



Tex said:


> sorry to tell i think somebody pulled out of the deal for halo


That's gay. Can I neg you in place of them?


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

needs more asuka


----------



## Son Goku (May 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like cyborgs, the future, guns and Space Marines. That's why Starship Troopers is one of my favs.
> 
> That's gay. Can I neg you in place of them?



don't neg me neg crazy mtf


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Iron Man wasn't a video game turned movie. Must I rip the band aid off and expose the wounds of failure? Keep in mind, I've seen all of these horrible movies, I'm not just quoting a list fron the net...
> 
> 
> I still have high hopes for Halo though.



Pffffft

Are you serious? 

You really think success will come out of movie of  popular Sci fi video game? Have you seen DOOM?  If you seen that then you know what to expect out of that movie. Tekken however, will be more than successful  

@ Rolling Star

Asuka will be in the sequel.... 

Hopefully


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

no asuka = fail


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

Asuka will come later 

It's too soon to introduce her already

If she's put in now things would be a mess

Relax, and enjoy what we already got so far

a damn good cast


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Pffffft
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> You really think success will come out of movie of popular Sci fi video game? Have you seen DOOM?  If you seen that then you know what to expect out of that movie. Tekken however, will be more than successful


I forgot to add Doom to the list. 

I'm not saying that this movie will fail but given the history of video games turned movies it'd be a safe assumption. Also, Eddie Gordo should be Zack from Power Rangers.


----------



## Zeroo (May 26, 2008)

awesome stuff!! this movie already in post-production and most pple here (including me) hadn't even heard about till now? well they sure know how to keep a secret....the script writers and director have so much to work with story-wise lets just hope they don't mess it up too much...

and wat the hell?!? My guy Lei Wulong ain't in this...c'mon man jackie chan would be a perfect fit...plus lei actually sounds like jackie in the game...


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

I think they modeled Lie Wu Long after Jackie, he definately would've been a sweet addition... Especitlly after seeing his drunken fist in Forbidden Kingdom.

Speaking of Forbidden Kingdom, I think that girl that travelled with Jackie Chan would be better as Ling Xaioyu, she's much cuter than "bobble head".


----------



## Rolling~Star (May 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Asuka will come later
> 
> It's too soon to introduce her already
> 
> ...



wait, there's a story?


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

^

I don't know what do you think 

Duh, if they do that they would totally rape the Tekken saga's order


----------



## Grrblt (May 26, 2008)

So is it gonna be better than Dead or alive?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 26, 2008)

Watching a slug die under a pile of salt is better than Dead or Alive.


----------



## maximilyan (May 26, 2008)

wait what. so its going to be animated?


----------



## Amuro (May 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> * This movie is packing two of the best directors in the fucking movie industry
> *
> I doubt y'all asses even know shit about 'em
> 
> ...



I lol'd seriously. 

Dwight Little one of the best directors in the industry? you high? 
Lets not even get started on Stone. 

This is destined to fail just look who's playing Jin.


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

Hagi said:


> I lol'd seriously.
> 
> Dwight Little one of the best directors in the industry? you high?
> Lets not even get started on Stone.
> ...



What's wrong about that dude? 

I mean yeah... Bloodstone was bad

But he was also apart of the X-files saga

What would make me happier is if they could find a better fight choreographer

But hey the dudes got Charles Stone III with them dude who did Drumline if anything it's bound to be decent at the very least

But Let's not forget one more important thing 

IT's in Post-production we don't know what will happen! 

Shit, at least it's better-looking than Dragon Ball


----------



## Amuro (May 26, 2008)

He directed _one_ mediocre at best episode of the X-files.

What did Charles Stone make after Drumline? Mr 3000 

So we've two generic directors and an awful writer in the form of Alan McElroy.....yeah it's bound to be decent.


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

Hagi said:


> He directed _one_ mediocre at best episode of the X-files.
> 
> What did Charles Stone make after Drumline? Mr 3000
> 
> So we've two generic directors and an awful writer in the form of Alan McElroy.....yeah it's bound to be decent.



LOL

Dude one of the fight choreographers did the fights from the Matrix  and we all know how good the Matrix was .


----------



## Amuro (May 26, 2008)

Last i checked Woo-Ping Yuen choreographed all the Matrix fights and i see not his name involved in this.


----------



## Ashiya (May 26, 2008)

Now this would be interesting


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 26, 2008)

I'm justifiably wary.


----------



## Bender (May 26, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Last i checked Woo-Ping Yuen choreographed all the Matrix fights and i see not his name involved in this.



Well Dion Lam was one of them


Also you like Romeo must die? 

This dude choreographed some of that too

Beautiful Scenes like this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeHQPQtk6Pg[/YOUTUBE]



Now tell me that isn't awesome

Also like I said before

It's in Post production 

2009 is a long time away so they,ll be able to get more choreographers by that time


----------



## T4R0K (May 26, 2008)

I sense fail... It will be at the best near the first MK movie.


----------



## Amuro (May 26, 2008)

Dion Lam was the wire specialist for RMD, which is easily one of my fav Jet Li movies. 

I'll admit it has potential but only if they focus on the tournament/fights.


----------



## Sasuke (May 26, 2008)

Hm, no faith in this at all. Looks like fail from the info you posted.


----------



## Kameil (May 26, 2008)

Imagine seeing Yoshimitsu.


----------



## Angelus (May 27, 2008)

Trailer or it didn't happen.

I'll be fair: I won't judge it, before I see the first Trailer, but I already sense epic failure.


----------



## Nash (May 27, 2008)

I sense utter crap coming our way


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2008)

Bumping this thread


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2008)

!?

I had no idea this movie was even being made. I'm definitely gonna have to check it out, not saying it'll be good or bad but as a Tekken fan I must watch it.


----------



## Gamble (May 30, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> how naive
> 
> did you see that piece of shit they call a dead or alive movie?





LIL_M0 said:


> LOL I was just about to bring that up. DOA was so cheesey that I couldn't watch it when it was free.
> 
> If it does begin where the anime(which was made of epic fail) left off, I have no hope for it. I'd rather watch the cutscenes and character endings.
> 
> The girl that's playing Ling Xaioyu looksl ike a human bobble head.





Shark Skin said:


> It lacks Yoshimitsu and King? Then this movie fails already





LIL_M0 said:


> Iron Man wasn't a video game turned movie. Must I rip the band aid off and expose the wounds of failure? Keep in mind, I've seen all of these horrible movies, I'm not just quoting a list fron the net...
> 
> Super Mario Bros
> Double Dragon
> ...





Hagi said:


> He directed _one_ mediocre at best episode of the X-files.
> 
> What did Charles Stone make after Drumline? Mr 3000
> 
> So we've two generic directors and an awful writer in the form of Alan McElroy.....yeah it's bound to be decent.





Nash said:


> I sense utter crap coming our way


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2008)

New info

Another of the fight choreographers may be

French martial artist Cyril Raffaelli

who did choregraphy for movies like District B13

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GpOroM0g80[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWdeGccBnhY[/YOUTUBE]

Jet Li kiss of the Dragon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkNtnECm8bI[/YOUTUBE]

The Transporter

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_1uBjVJXu4[/YOUTUBE]


And

Probz y'all favorite

Live Free or Die hard


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 1, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> New info
> 
> Another of the fight choreographers *may *be
> 
> French martial artist Cyril Raffaelli


I was with you till that part...


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 1, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> New info
> 
> Another of the fight choreographers may be
> 
> ...




That shit was pretty badass.


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I was with you till that part...



Have faith my friend we WILL have the ultimate fighting game movie


----------



## Gamble (Jun 4, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Have faith my friend we MAY have the ultimate fighting game movie



necessary edit


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 5, 2008)

oh god the animated movie sucked it hard, I predict this will too


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 5, 2008)

I remember the Animated Tekken movie, It was win.
Lets hope this movie doesn't suck.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 5, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> I remember the Animated Tekken movie, It was win.
> Lets hope this movie doesn't suck.



"I have to finish him off! Because...I can't bear the thought of losing you..."

I just found that line funny in the English dubbed version for some reason...I found quite a few of Lee's lines funny.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 5, 2008)

_I won't see it unless it has King._


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 5, 2008)

Nathan Jones as Craig Marduk

Inspired casting. Nathan Jones was born to play Craig Marduk (or Craig Marduk was created to impersonate Nathan Jones)


----------



## Cirus (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, if the movie is done right then it will be very good.  If it is done wrong then is will suck big time.  Though we are garunteed one thing.  That it will not be as bad as the DBZ live action movie that is being made.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2008)

^

Shit any adaptation movie is going to be better than Dragon Ball


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2008)

Joe Gear said:


> _I won't see it unless it has King* and Armor King. *_


Mucha Lucha, it's a bueno time.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2008)

^

Oh fuck yeah

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Rx6MQ85yc[/YOUTUBE]

Hopefully we see some kickass Armor King and King time


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 7, 2008)

Not enough Julia Chang. If they bring her in, I _might_ watch this...

<.<

>.>

Oh, who am I kidding!? Of course I'm gonna watch this!! I mean, if I could stand watching DOA...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm gonna watch it too... Even if they don't have Armor King.


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2008)

Phew..... ^ 

I thought you were gonna get more demanding


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2008)

If I watched MK and SFII live action, I might as well watch Tekken.


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2008)

I ain't gonna waste my time on either those movies

Mortal Kombat the first movie was good Street Fighter on the other hand was trash. I might go see the third Mortal Kombat movie (I didn't enjoy the second movie as much as the first one) so I,ll go see that one, Street fighter II is going to be just as lame as the first one. 


The reason I'm so hyped for this movie is because A. It's more realistic and B. More probable chance of success


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh, I meant the original MK and SFII (the movie with Van Damme and Raul Julia). Who in their right minds would spend money on a second Street Fighter movie... And why is there a THIRD Mortal Kombat movie?


----------



## Bender (Jun 8, 2008)

^

To restart

the series


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2008)

Meh. I'm very uninspired for this. Tekken hasn't got me excited since Tekken Tag.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 9, 2008)

So they're making a movie about air juggling and wall combos?


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 9, 2008)

the animated movie sucked balls, and this will suck even more


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> the animated movie sucked balls, and this will suck even more



The last movie already covered the fail that could have been this movie 

This movie is more likely to be better


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 9, 2008)

the reason that King and Armor King are not in this movie is due to the fact that they are too epic to be contained by a movie with such a large cast. They need their own spin off to truly do them justice.

I wanna know why no Hwoarang? How can you have Jin, but NOT Hwoarang? It's like having Ryu in a movie without Ken.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The last movie already covered the fail that could have been this movie
> 
> This movie is more likely to be better



I wasted my time and money renting that one


----------



## Bender (Jun 9, 2008)

no Jutsu said:


> the reason that King and Armor King are not in this movie is due to the fact that they are too epic to be contained by a movie with such a large cast. They need their own spin off to truly do them justice.
> 
> I wanna know why no Hwoarang? How can you have Jin, but NOT Hwoarang? It's like having Ryu in a movie without Ken.



Believe it or not it's hard to find people who resemble Hwoarang 

The same with the other people in the games


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Believe it or not it's hard to find people who resemble Hwoarang



Sung Kang. 



The search is over!!!! Even their names rhyme! lol 

hah I just had to pimp out my man Sung Kang, perhaps the coolest of all Asian actors. (He doesn't know Tae Kwon Do anyways)


----------



## FFLN (Jun 10, 2008)

Where the heck is Lei Wu Long? I don't remember him dying in the anime version. Maybe they're holding him for a Tekken 2?


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 10, 2008)

Brings back Mortal Kombat movie memories.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jun 10, 2008)

Mortal Kombat was good, Street Fighter was shit


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2008)

FFLN said:


> Where the heck is Lei Wu Long? I don't remember him dying in the anime version. Maybe they're holding him for a Tekken 2?



LOL this movie takes place during Tekken 2 It'd make sense to put him in also

Ask me Jackie Chan should play the role of Lei Wulong 

He might not though his schedule for 2008 and 2009 looks packed 

Also ask me they should bring in the Wachowski brothers for this movie 




no Jutsu said:


> Sung Kang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEAAAAAAAAAAH!

I like that! I like that!

I like that motherfucking idea!

Now this is the dude who should be Hwoarang

They both got the same attitude and all that shit! This is our star! 

Now, all that needs to be done is for the director to recruit him for the film before he get's taken...


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> YEAAAAAAAAAAH!
> 
> I like that! I like that!
> 
> ...



Indeed... Sung Kang is so cool,  I just wish they would put him in more movies.

In terms of attitude he would be perfect for Hwoarang (even though he would need serious TKD training).

Can you imagine that guy with dyed red hair doing "Hunting Hawk" on somebody... I would fangasm all over the theatre.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL ^

Dying ain't that bad

You see what that chick who played in the speed racer movie had to do with her hair?

Also training ain't no big deal

The girl who played Alice in Resident Evil movie 1 and 2 had to do the same thing

Same goes for guy who  played Hannibal King  and Whitaker's daughter in Blade the third movie.

I'm sure he,ll get it down in no time


----------



## nanni (Jun 11, 2008)

must see


----------



## cold drinks (Jun 11, 2008)

This has to be good


----------



## Denji (Jun 11, 2008)

Pardon me for not orgasming with joy. It's just that I've had my hopes dashed against the rocks too many times before.

What the Hell am I saying? I'll probably see it anyway.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 13, 2008)

dude I remember watching that Tekken cartoon movie thing when I was little


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIYLxGj0vRY[/YOUTUBE]

They should make this guy play Hwoarang


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2008)

IT IS CONFIRMED IT IS CONFIRMED!  

I REPEAT! IT is confirmed!  

YOSHIMITSU WILL BE IN the new TEKKEN movie! 

and be played by Gary Ray Stearns  

Check the first page for the update

Here's a pic

of 'em I put it on the first page


----------



## Even (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I'll have to check out this one


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

The biggest concern is that with that many characters, how are they ever gonna give each one a proper background intro. its impossible.


----------



## Bender (Dec 10, 2008)

Been a while since I visited this thread

*UPDATE *
On movie

New actors as the competitors that are gonna participate in the King of Iron Fist tournament in the Tekken movie. 

Holly Marie Combs as Michelle Chang

Charisma Carpenter as Julia Chang 

Tamlyn Tomita as Jun Kazama

Anton Kasabon as Sergei Dragunov

    

Here's another revised version of the films plot summary



> Jin Kazama is a young and talented fighter with a dark energy within him. The Devil Gene he has inherited from his father, Kazuya Mishima, is slowly tearing him apart and consuming his mind with evil and hate. He now realizes that the only way he can save himself is to not only confront his father, but his grandfather, Heihachi Mishima, as well. Both Kazuya and Heihachi have their own agendas for what they want with Jin's power. It's coming to a head at The King of Iron Fist Tournament: a fighting tournament sponsored by Heihachi where the winner will receive 1 billion dollars, ownership of Heihachi's company, and be crowned the greatest fighter on Earth.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2008)

lol, I actually want to see it. I love Tekken! Hugs!


----------



## Gambitz (Dec 10, 2008)

From the director who brought you Free Willy 2.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh nice, Tekken is one of my fav game.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 11, 2008)

So they're jumping straight into the Tekken 4 timeline. It seemed geared towards Tekken 3 the last draft I read.



Sean Connery said:


> Mortal Kombat was good, Street Fighter was shit



The first MK movie was good, the 2nd one was a travesty. Yeah, the SF movie was shit. I wonder what they were thinking hiring an actor with a thick Belgian accent to play an all-American hero...


----------



## Bender (Dec 13, 2008)

^

Actually, the movie is kind both Tekken 3/4 timeline


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 13, 2008)

HWOARANG

FUCKING WHERE?


----------



## shadowlords (Dec 14, 2008)

Seriously wtf. Hwoarang didn't even get screen time in the animated movie except for like random background character


----------



## Bender (Mar 8, 2009)

The release date for the movie has been finallized it's due out in August 7th 2009

At the same time of Tekken 6 Dark resurrection

So far everything looking good 

I'm liking

The thing I wish they'd add is Lei Wulong and have him played by Jackie Chan


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 9, 2009)

Jackie Chan is too old for the part. I say go with Robin Shou.


----------



## Starrk (Mar 9, 2009)

Nathan Jones FTW.


----------



## Masurao (Mar 9, 2009)

This movie needs some Lee Chaolan!


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 9, 2009)

well maybe it will turn out alright.


----------



## Buster (Mar 10, 2009)

No Hwoarang? I just hope they won't mess up Jin's character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2009)

Like any other video game movie, especially that from the fighting genre, this will bomb.


----------



## Bender (Apr 13, 2009)

^

You speak blasphemy 

This is no DB Evolution


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 14, 2009)

my greatest advice to the makers of this movie:

WHEN A GIRL HAS BIG TITTIES IN THE ANIME, KEEP THE BIG TITTIES IN THE MOVIE! FOR FUCK SAKE!


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2009)

So is the bear gonna be in it


----------



## Starrk (Apr 14, 2009)

Kuma? They can't have Paul in the movie w/o Kuma.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 15, 2009)

Where the fuck is Hwoarang?


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 15, 2009)

Will the movie have ground bounce combos?


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 15, 2009)

king ??????????


----------



## Heran (Apr 15, 2009)

Armour King? Army of Jacks!?

Kazuya looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2009)

hope it is good


----------



## Bender (Apr 17, 2009)

Yo nevermind you guy's the movie's coming out in the Fall


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 17, 2009)

The movie comes out on the same day as GI Joe and I can see this becoming a box office bomb unless the studio can promot the movie well enough. If the trailer is decent enough then I might change my mind. The movie does look a bit better then Dead or Alive though IMO.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 17, 2009)

I what I have hear and seen so far looks good. I hope it turns out fine.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 17, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Will the movie have ground bounce combos?



What about air juggles?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 17, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Will the movie have ground bounce combos?





Mystic Aizen said:


> What about air juggles?



Bounce?

Juggle?

Are you talking about the game?


----------



## Nujagurl (Apr 20, 2009)

Zachy said:


> No Hwoarang? I just hope they won't mess up Jin's character.


 
No hwoarang?? 



Masurao said:


> This movie needs some Lee Chaolan!



That guy!!! 



Stark said:


> Kuma? They can't have Paul in the movie w/o Kuma.



 Is Armor king in this one?



Gray Fox said:


> Where the fuck is Hwoarang?



Yeah where the fuck is hwoarang???


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2009)

They should have this design for Yoshimitsu


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2009)

This reminds me, has anyone played Tekken 6 yet?


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

Couldn't get the image to work


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2009)

BIG NEWS! 

BIG NEWS!

BIG NEWS!


HWOARANG IS *IN *THE MOVIE

^.^ ^.^ ^.^

Jae Hee will play Hwoarang 



Characters from Bloodline Rebellion are also joining the movie

As well as teh return of a character presumed dead from Tekken the motion picture

Micheal Jai White as Bruce Irvin



Chad Haaheo Rowan as Ganryu



Aishwarya Rai as Zafina



# Hsu Hui Xin as Asuka Kazama



Eric Scott Esch as Bob



Donnie Yen as Feng Wei



Henriette richter rohl as Leo



Jang Hyk as Baek Doo San



Mitt Lenix as Lars Alexanderson 

(No picture unfortunately)

Ryan Bader as Paul Phoenix



ANNNNNND

last but not least

Chen Dao Ming as Wang Jinrei



-Breathes hard-

WOW......

That was alot good god all of this news blew me away


----------



## Helix (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm saddened by the lack of King.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 7, 2009)

Where's my Lili? She's the only character I can kick ass with in T5, so she must be in.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Where's my Lili? She's the only character I can kick ass with in T5, so she must be in.



*grabs by collar and shakes*

STOP ASKING FOR SO MUCH!


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2009)

oh shit gunna watch this!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2009)

i want xiao


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> I'm saddened by the lack of King.



Your not the only one man, but we're at least still getting Yoshimitsu.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2009)

Donnie yen as Feng wei  im sold


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> i want xiao



She is in it 

she's played by Chiaki Kuriyama 

A.K.A. the chick who played the high school girl Gogo in  Kill Bill vol.1


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2009)

Gogo that crazy bitch


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 7, 2009)

NOICE! 

Hope she'll have a big role like T6


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

Which character are you guys most excited about seeing in the movie pek pek 

Me?

Jin

Hwoarang 

Raven 

and my darling Christie Xiao and Asuka


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 12, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Which character are you guys most excited about seeing in the movie pek pek
> 
> Me?


No, definitely not you.


----------



## Bender (Jun 12, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> No, definitely not you.



Then you're gonna miss seeing a black man kicking ass


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2009)

Snipes should play Raven 





+



=


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2009)

Actually, Snipes would make a good Raven. Too bad he's in prison.

I still think Robin Shou would make a great Lei.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2009)

Stephen Chow for Lei  

AN i know  Snipes in prison sucks


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2009)

Jackie Chan for Lei 

pek pek


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2009)

No  Stephen Chow  Jackie is too old


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> No  Stephen Chow  Jackie is too old



The same guy who helped produced Dragon Ball:Evolution


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2009)

Stephen Chou would make a decent Lei as well. Yeah, Jackie in his prime would be great, but he's too old now.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2009)

No Stephen chow couldnt even save that movie 

That says alot


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2009)

Him producing it, betraying the source material and making a subpar action film shows that he's a sell out. 

And I actually am a lot softer on the movie than everyone else.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2009)

The higher ups always influence the direction of the movie no matter what. Wasn't his fault


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 14, 2009)

A live action Tekken movie?

Oh good lord


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2009)

It can be pulled off actually


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 14, 2009)

It could but i won't get my hopes up.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope this is actually good but the history of live action video game movies doesn't bold well for this one.   But either way i'm going to see it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> It could but i won't get my hopes up.



Its just a martial arts game no fireballs or anything like that so it can be pulled off.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> Its just a martial arts game no fireballs or anything like that so it can be pulled off.



Agreed 

If anything this game is the most imaginatively controlled and realistic marital arts video game which makes a movie about it relatively easy.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with you 

Punches with electricity can be pulled off as well or just take them off altogether


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2009)

Vault said:


> The higher ups always influence the direction of the movie no matter what. Wasn't his fault



He could've pulled out. The fact is he's either not that great(which is possible, as I hear that CJ7 or whatever isn't all that), or he sold out. Either way respect for him is lost. 

"Tekken" can work, but may I remind you about "DOA: Dead or Alive", a guilty pleasure movie at best.


----------



## Bender (Jun 14, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> "Tekken" can work, but may I remind you about "DOA: Dead or Alive", a guilty pleasure movie at best.



There was no way in fuck that was gonna work period.

Because there are no chicks as hot as the ones in the Dead or Alive games


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2009)

Tekken has very little plot. I also don't like how the winners are always a Mishima, usually Jin. 

I thought of how I would do a Tekken movie, and it would be more like Tekken 2. But I suppose now I would try to do them in order....


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2009)

Tekken 3 should be done since technically it was Paul who won.

And D.O.A was just wrong  they thought putting alot of hot girls would sells


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 15, 2009)

They should make another DOA with more girls and more bikinis.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2009)

That beach ball D.O.A ?


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> Tekken 3 should be done since technically it was Paul who won.



Actually, Paul didn't count on Ogre reviving and transforming into True Ogre and it was  Jin who took him down.  

Also lol at this idea 

In a kind of way Jin is like Goku from DBZ and Paul is like Mr. Satan/Hercule


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> That beach ball D.O.A ?



They did have a beach volley match in the DOA movie...


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> They did have a beach volley match in the DOA movie...



Just as hot as the game beach ball matches?


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 2, 2009)

Never played the game, but the movie scene was pretty hot.


----------



## Yoona (Aug 2, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> It lacks Yoshimitsu and King? Then this movie fails already



Exactly. I don't want to get my hopes up either.

Alisa isn't there but then again her character isn't so simple.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

No VG film adaption has EVER gone well, has it?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> No VG film adaption has EVER gone well, has it?



I feel like there's one or two that are decent, maybe even good.

Holy shit, are the actors listed on IMDB the real deal? James Franco? Ron Perlman? haha this is crazy

And jackie chan as lei wulong...FUCK YEA.

Is the guy playing heihachi any good?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> And jackie chan as lei wulong...FUCK YEA.



The ONLY one that HAS to be done.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2009)

Jackie Chan as Lei? Doubt it.

As much as I love the guy(and the fact that he was the inspiration for Lei), he's too old now. So unless they're doing Tekken 4....then no.


----------



## Bender (Aug 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Jackie Chan as Lei? Doubt it.
> 
> As much as I love the guy(and the fact that he was the inspiration for Lei), he's too old now. So unless they're doing Tekken 4....then no.



Bullshit, how can you say that?  The man managed to hold his own against Jet Li.


----------



## Grape (Aug 3, 2009)

Shitty game makes shitty movie.

Tekken, king of button mashing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Bullshit, how can you say that?  The man managed to hold his own against Jet Li.



Because Jet Li is also pretty old?

Jackie Chan is still badass and all, but Lei is a much younger guy. Furthermore, casting him would make Lei the main character(2nd main character at worst). He's too big of a star to put him behind a cast of mostly nobodies.

Bleh, some of the cast is intriguiing, like Higawa as Heihachi....But seriously, that casting alone makes me wonder if its fake(since he also played the villain in MK), but he's pretty small compared to Heihachi. Furthermore, he's also too old and unlike Jackie, I dont think he can do a believable fight scene without CGI whoring.


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 3, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Shitty game makes shitty movie.
> 
> Tekken, king of button mashing.



Clearly you have never played Mortal Kombat 2.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 3, 2009)

I felt Tekken was ok until they started overusing the devil gene...


----------



## Grape (Aug 4, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Clearly you have never played Mortal Kombat 2.



Wrong. Fatalities etc alone make MK2 more challenging than every tekken combined.

p.s. MK movies 1 and 2 will own this.



p.s.s. mk2 movie was fucking hideous


----------



## Grrblt (Aug 4, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Wrong. Fatalities etc alone make MK2 more challenging than every tekken combined.
> 
> p.s. MK movies 1 and 2 will own this.
> 
> ...



Fatalities are piece of cake and your opponent is already dead so there's no point for button mashing. Maybe you and all your friends just suck at Tekken.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2009)

Grrblt is right 

Button mashing can get you results against noobs real players they wont get you anywhere


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 4, 2009)

Some characters on tekken can be played mainly as button mash... easier to use than others, like err Lee Chaolan for example. Pretty easy to just spam fast kicks without too much effort,others are very hard to use properly. From what I can remember...

It's been a few years since I tried it now though...

I remember Gon from Tekken 3, awesome little critter....

I haven't following the thread, but is there anything that points to this movie being any different than other video game to film adaptions?


----------



## Buzz Killington (Aug 5, 2009)

Bah, when are we getting a Fatal Fury movie?


----------



## Zeroo (Aug 11, 2009)

IMDB updated the cast for the movie and now they have 
Jackie Chan listed as Lei Wulong (soo saw that coming)
Batista (from WWE) as King (lol what?)
Ron Pearlman (Hellboy) as Paul Phoenix 
Cung Le as Marshall Law

Check it out


----------



## Kaki (Aug 11, 2009)

Cast list seems sick but I'll wait for a teaser trailer at least before I get excited.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm wondering whether this adaption will fail as hard as DOA.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2009)

Zero x said:


> IMDB updated the cast for the movie and now they have
> Jackie Chan listed as Lei Wulong (soo saw that coming)
> Batista (from WWE) as King (lol what?)
> Ron Pearlman (Hellboy) as Paul Phoenix
> ...



I think this is fake. I don't think that the budget for the movie will be high enough for Jackie. After all, all the previous video games movies have flopped.....

Plus, as I said, if you have Jackie, then he would probably have to be the main character, which Lei is not.


----------



## Bender (Sep 14, 2009)

OH HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLL YEAH! 

KING IS IN THE RING IN THE TEKKEN MOVIE BABY! 

And the man will be played by Dave Michael Batista


----------



## Vault (Sep 14, 2009)

I cant wait to see this  

Im going expecting a piece of shit with shit fights


----------



## Spica (Sep 17, 2009)

Wasn't Chiaki Kuriyama's part as Xiayou proven false?


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 17, 2009)

Whoa? Is this even real? So much celebrities in there. I'll have to wait for the trailer before i say anything else. Even if this was real and released, i just hope that they won't make the storyline shit


----------



## Avenger Uchiha (Sep 17, 2009)

o.o I wonder how they're going to make a movie out of a game that's not really big in the storyline department. (In the Tekken games I've played anyways)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 17, 2009)

And who'd be protagonist?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

Jin kazama would probably be the protagonist and kazuya being the antagonist my best bet for it


----------



## illmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

Tekken live action 
hmmm don't have high hopes for the film


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 17, 2009)

well this is just...eww


----------



## Catterix (Sep 18, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> OH HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLL YEAH!
> 
> KING IS IN THE RING IN THE TEKKEN MOVIE BABY!
> 
> And the man will be played by Dave Michael Batista



It's wrong, but at times, that guy makes me so hard. Wouldn't mind seeing him as King, especially if he wears his tight tracksuit trousers from Tekken 2 



Vault said:


> I cant wait to see this
> 
> Im going expecting a piece of shit with shit fights



I'd imagine the fights will be Ok actually. I don't hold hope for this movie, the games have a burp of a plot as it is, just enough to give people a reason to be there. The anime movie demonstrated that you can't just give people motives to go somewhere, and let it go from there, it needs a lot more substance to give the battles worth.

So... yeah, really not holding out hopes for this. But I'm expecting something I can at least enjoy from the Martial Arts aspect.


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

Movie comes out this Thursday


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmmm........Been playing Tekken 6. So far, I'm annoyed. It spends too little time with all the characters. The ending videos are too short and underwhelming. The stories have become weak and aren't really concluded, and there are only 4 fights in the actual tournament. Also, the whole "Giant Monster finale" has gotten old. Theopening was too long and boring.

There are too many characters. THey seriously need to grow some balls and start killing them off. So far, the only 'dead' character is Jun, and even they left that open for a possible resurrection(her body was never found). 

Odd though, they might be doing more killing now. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wang died in his ending. Baek apparently died in his ending. Paul and Law presumably die in Steve's ending(which oddly, might be canon because it ends on such a serious note, while Paul and Law have more goofy endings. I

It's fun, but only Tekken 5-level fun. One of the weaker entries.


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

^

Spoiler tag that shit

Some people haven't beat the game yet


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2009)

Sorry. Thought I did.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 1, 2009)

I was severely disappointed at tekken 6. Making any remaining hopes in the movie die.


*Spoiler*: _/6_ 



I mean that beat em style side story with the horrible camera. those half assed endings. The game breaking boss (though most tekkens have them). Considering that the 6th installment of the series was pretty weak I doubt anything could save this movie when it's released


----------



## Helix (Nov 4, 2009)

Don't know if anyone posted this yet, but this guy definitely needs to be in the movie as Eddy Gordo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzJ0KfOLUME[/YOUTUBE]




Also, new movie spread art 

And here's a fan-made video:


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm, well, peeps. Tekken 6 began to grow on me, then it REALLY pissed me off to the point where I turned it off with the intention of not bothering to rerent it.

Why?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Eventually you have to fight Arisa. Whereas she kind of sucked as your ally, she sudden;y gets lots of life, lots of badass attacks, 2 giant robots to help her. She can fire missiles at you and if thats not cheap enough: She can heal herself, so you cant run and get your bearings.

Plus, you dont really get any weapons, just some of that electric punching shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2009)

i don't even know what tekken is...my soul died after the tenth installment of mortal kombat


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2009)

Good news and bad news guys

Tekken movie is ouut 

   

Bad news it's only going to be shown in Santa Monica until it's widespread release in Spring 2010. 

@ Martialhorror yeah tat bitch is a tad slow and a pain in the ass as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a boss fight


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2009)

Lol Tekken movie



This looks like ass


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol Tekken movie
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like ass


Who the hell is the guy in the background supposed to be?
Heihachi?
If so what the fuck happened to his hair?


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Lol Tekken movie
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like ass



That shit better be fake 

God it looks awful 

Jin's hair isn't even spiked up


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2009)

None spikey Jin was fail  its not like Jin's hair is impossible to do its not like Goku


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> None spikey Jin was fail  its not like Jin's hair is impossible to do its not like Goku





Maybe....That's the reason why they didn't do spiky haired Jin. With the release of  the gawdy awful Dragon Ball Evolution and Justin Chatwin's portrayal of Goku who *would* want to include the spiky-hair style in the movie? Also I think that person on the left side of the Tekken movie poster is Kazuya.


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2009)

Jin's hair wouldn't look awful, check the fan made movie


----------



## Bender (Nov 5, 2009)

Vault said:


> Jin's hair wouldn't look awful, check the fan made movie



I'm not saying that it would just that the film makers were nervous that Jon Foo  might look corny if they portrayed him with Jin's spiky hair.


----------



## Helix (Nov 5, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Who the hell is the guy in the background supposed to be?
> Heihachi?
> If so what the fuck happened to his hair?



Looks like Baek to me.


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2009)

Good news  and bad news  my dear Tekken fans 

I found the official movie posters 



Also some more Tekken movie pics


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 








Bad news is I couldn't find a trailer for the movie

instead a description of it from an IGN'er 



> “The following title cards flash at various points throughout the trailer: “One tournament … decides the fate of millions. … They fight for power … They fight for honor … They fight for pride … But one man … fights for revenge. … Courage fuels him … Rage drives him.”
> The trailer opens with a Blade Runner-style flying car soaring over a futuristic city, which has a massive stadium in the center of it. Inside the stadium, a rowdy crowd cheers for the show to begin, their blood clearly up. We see the “Tekken Iron Fist” tournament sign, then shots of fighters in action. We get our first look at goatee-sporting Ian Anthony Dale as Kazuya Mishima, followed by Cary-Hiroyuki Tagawa as Heihachi Mishima (whose countenance also graces giant ads for Tekken on the sides of buildings, with the slogan “Strength Through Order”). We then see a montage of the tournament’s different fighters, including Raven, Eddie Gordo, Bryan Fury, Craig Marduk, and Yoshimitsu — all of whom look very much like their game counterparts. Yoshimitsu’s armor seemed like a cross between the versions worn in Tekken 3 and Tekken 6.
> Obviously, the emphasis in the Tekken trailer is on fighting, so it’s a lot of action shots from tournament matches. There’s flipping, punching, kicking — all the moves you’d expect. At one point a fighter whips a heavy chain around his opponent’s head to bring him down. Then we meet our hero, Jin Kazama (Jon Foo), as he runs along the ledges of a building and leaps off, parkour-style. We see him fight in a cage match (reminiscent of Wolverine’s introduction in the first X-Men), and his rise up from the streets and into the Iron Fist competition.



More bad news

There's no information on  wide release of the film in the U.S.

Annnd


According to various sources the film will be released direct to DVD in the UK on April 5, 2010 [1]. 

The Japanese theatrical release date is March 2010 [3]


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 23, 2009)

Were the fuck is King????
Kazuya and Bryan with beards?
Also no screenshots of Yoshimitsu?
No wonder this is being released direct to DVD.


----------



## EvanNJames (Dec 23, 2009)

Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa....!

I can't find the Cool Whip in the fridge. 



Also, where the hell is Hwoarang?


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2009)

EvanNJames said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa....!
> 
> I can't find the Cool Whip in the fridge.
> 
> ...



A lot of the character they don't want to show until it premieres completely in the U.S. or the straight-to-DVD


----------



## Zack (Dec 23, 2009)

this is so ridiculous


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2009)

Im in bits atm  Seriously wtf


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2009)

I actually like the casting. It's not like "Legend of Chun-Li" where everyone almost intently looks nothing like their counterparts......


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2009)

Plz explain to me Law he loses like some teenager wtf, im sure they would have found a bruce lee lookalike if they tried.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 23, 2009)

Or at least someone with a mustache
I think they just mixed the 2 Laws into one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2009)

Still Marshal looks the same as Forrest barring the moustache.


----------



## S (Dec 24, 2009)

The Tekken Movie, can't wait to see it


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 24, 2009)

Vault said:


> Still Marshal looks the same as Forrest barring the moustache.


I also wonder why they haven,t released pics of Yoshimitsu.
Maby he looks so shitty that they are too scarred to show him or he looks so great that they save them for the trailers.
I wonder how you mix this:

*Spoiler*: __ 







With this:


----------



## Amane (Dec 24, 2009)

Gogo>>Ling


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Dec 24, 2009)

This movie is Auto Fail if they don't have Lili


----------



## Helix (Jan 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcMwniPK4EI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

The story may be twisted or corny, but at least the characters are staying true to their design, and the movie will be around exactly "The Iron Fist Torunament."

I'll see it since I am a big Tekken fan.


----------



## Spica (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally, I don't think it looks too bad, the trailer. :/ It actually got some athmosphere, like it follows a visual style. (Unlike DOA which had this pornmovie-vibe throughout the entire film and trailer and I was expecting Holly Valance to raep the ninja princess ) 

Jin reminds me so much of Sasuke  

I want Xiaoyou!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 15, 2010)

Have they announced a release date on this yet? I looked into it probably about half a year back, but I only remember that it was being released elsewhere before being released in the US.


----------



## Zeroo (Jan 15, 2010)

hmmm....I have a mixed reaction to the trailer.....it looks badass at some parts and the other parts, I get a dragonball:evolution vibe from it (which btw is never good)....
tho I have to say it does look promising, at least action-wise...


----------



## Catterix (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks cheap and poorly done rubbish going by the trailer.

But looks like enjoyable cheap rubbish, so that's fine lol


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2010)

That law is pissing me off


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> That law is pissing me off


Yoshimitsu design is pissing me off.
Couldn,t they have used  cgi to make him look beter???
Oh wel atleast he is in the movie.
Don,t know if that is a good or a bad thing but we wil see.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 16, 2010)

When did tekken become cage matches?


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 16, 2010)

Kaki said:


> When did tekken become cage matches?


In the year 2039 apparently


----------



## Ziko (Jan 16, 2010)

The first time I saw the trailer I was wondering if it was a fan made trailer or not, and that is not a good thing. Seriously, it looks cheap and stupid imo... -.-


----------



## Felix (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm still laughing for all the high hopes


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 16, 2010)

Donnie Yen?! DONNIE YEN?! DOOOONNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Big G (Jan 17, 2010)

You know i actually really enjoyed the trailer. It gave off a nice 80's early 90s martial arts flick vibe. I have no doubt if its released in theaters it will do poorly but i think it could be a good Saturday night popcorn moive


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2010)

Is...Is Christie Jin's love interest!?


----------



## FFLN (Jan 17, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is...Is Christie Jin's love interest!?



I don't know, but a sex scene would give it some extra oomph.


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 17, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is...Is Christie Jin's love interest!?


Yes sadly enough


----------



## Helix (Jan 17, 2010)

Movie desperately needs King.

Especially with a stage like that, he'd be throwing them off the stage.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 17, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is...Is Christie Jin's love interest!?



From I got some info, it seems that Christie is Jin's love interest. I do like Christie because I thought she was hot. I once thought about Jin and Christie pairing but I didn't think it will happen. Sorry Jin x Xiaoyu pairing fans they won't be in this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2010)

The trailer looks terrible.  The person that mentioned Dragonball Evolution vibes hit it right on the head.

This is going to be as bad as Dead or Alive.  It might even be as bad as Bloodrayne based on what i have seen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 17, 2010)

Matrix XZ said:


> From I got some info, it seems that Christie is Jin's love interest. I do like Christie because I thought she was hot. I once thought about Jin and Christie pairing but I didn't think it will happen. Sorry Jin x Xiaoyu pairing fans they won't be in this movie.



But..._why?_ He doesn't need a love interest.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 17, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> But..._why?_ He doesn't need a love interest.



Well this is a Movie. Sometimes in the movies the hero of the movies gets the love interest. That trailer looks awesome to me. Playing the games of Tekken I didn't quite follow nor do I get with the storyline.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's the trailer


The real one

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWVTLLPwaQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 23, 2010)

Jin doesn't look right. the costumes aren't translating well........But I have to admit, I liked how the fight scenes looked.....I'll check it out for sure.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 23, 2010)

Helix said:


> Movie desperately needs King.
> 
> Especially with a stage like that, he'd be throwing them off the stage.



This...how can you have Marduk, but no King or Armor King.


----------



## Bender (Feb 23, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is...Is Christie Jin's love interest!?



Hmph, 

 It's not like she provided that big of a role in the Tekken game series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2010)

I guess it's because there aren't enough white main characters......I mean, she never even met Jin in the games.


----------



## Bender (Feb 24, 2010)

Man I don't know about you guys but I'm liking the new trailer. 

I mean yeah it looks like the crappy Street fighter, and legend of Chun-Li, Mortal Kombat Annihilation live action movies but c'mon at least it looks less laughable then the terrible acting plaguing the film. Shit, the people's got nearly the same look as the video game characters. Or shit let's look at this way: it ain't like the travest known as Dragon Ball Evolution.  

There are plenty of positives to it. The music is killah Jon Foo is a good Jin. Also Darrin Henson(or whatever the fuck his name is) be lookin xactly like Raven.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 24, 2010)

Still looks like a direct to DVD release. If it had awesome special effects like Transformers or Avatar then it might of had a chance.

Never underestimate how much people love their special effects.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 24, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Still looks like a direct to DVD release. If it had awesome special effects like Transformers or Avatar then it might of had a chance.
> 
> Never underestimate how much people love their special effects.



I cannot agree more, it does not feel like a blockbuster movie to me...the acting is meh and the costumes just don't look right on them...and this is just my impression from the fucking trailer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2010)

Jon Foo looks nothing like Jin........Nor does he act anything like him.

He acts like "generic hero that ACTS NOTHING LIKE SOURCE MATERIAL COUNTERPART".

And wtf is with Heihachi. I usually love the actor, but he's too scrawny to be Heihachi and the hair/facial hair looks goofy.

It looks like that Dead or Alive movie. Will probably be fun, but stupid.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 25, 2010)

No King? Well fuck this movie then.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2010)

Is it going to be fail live action like most other fail live action movies based off anime...?


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 26, 2010)

*THIS*

is going to suck sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad....from the trailer, even DOA is better than this pile of shit(and I LOVE Tekken series).

Just another movie made for brainless americans who desire massive special effects, explosions and weak story for their little brains to keep up(no wonder they hated Watchmen)...no offense to the exceptions.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 26, 2010)

This is gonna be terrible. But the GOOD terrible. Unlike MK:A, Chun-Li, etc. DBE is the worst movie ever made period.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> *THIS*
> 
> is going to suck sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad....from the trailer, even DOA is better than this pile of shit(and I LOVE Tekken series).
> 
> Just another movie made for brainless americans who desire massive special effects, explosions and weak story for their little brains to keep up(no wonder they hated Watchmen)...no offense to the exceptions.



I didn't notice any notable special effects or explosions......


----------



## Starstalker (Feb 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I didn't notice any notable special effects or explosions......



So americans won't like it 

Well, neither will I


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> So americans won't like it
> 
> Well, neither will I



Then it wasn't made for most brainless Americans.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> So americans won't like it
> 
> Well, neither will I



Then it wasn't made for the Bay Generation...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 27, 2010)

Meh, probably should have made it about Kazuya and his younger days. I think that could have been easier. His story was more straightforward and I  think Tekken 1 and 2 could be easily set in the past, save for the advanced robotics of Jack. Don't know who would have been good to portray Kazuya though...


----------



## Bender (Feb 27, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Then it wasn't made for the Bay Generation...



Jesus Christ it must be true then

Americans really won't look at any action movies that don't have any big explosions in them. 



I'm American btw


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2010)

If I were to do a Tekken movie, I'd actually focus more on Tekken 2.

Tekken 1 has no story other than basic revenge and a tournament. That's nothing new or original. The "Mortal Kombat" movie would have a deeper story.

But Tekken 2 would be a bit more fantastical.

Basically, it would start with Kazuya throwing Heihachi off the cliff, winning the first tournament. It would focus on Kazuya losing his struggle with his demon side and becoming evil. Soon, he uses the zaibatsu to do......well, evil stuff, hiring the usual guys as his bodyguards(Bruce, Ganryu).

Lei and Jun would have to team up to investigate. Even though the animated movie wasn't good, I liked this idea. The two had an amusing chemistry. 

They would have similar goals from the game. I'd also try to put in more characters, but only in supporting roles. I mean, guys, be honest. You wont be able to make everyone a main character.

Heihachi is revealed to be alive and is crawling up the cliff. 

Kazuya is still struggling with his evil side, but is losing the battle. I'm not sure how a Jun/Kazuya relationship would work. To be honest, a rape would make more sense but....would also be a bit too dark for this. But I have difficulty buying that Jun, who is supposed to be the stereotype of purity, would sleep with him after that short amount of time.....

Her Tekken 2 ending doesn't help either, as she doesn't look like she's either been raped or lost the guy she fell in love with(I doubt they knew how Tekken 3 would be at that point). But regardless, something happens and she gets pregnant. 

Heihachi eventually fights Kazuya, who turns to devil and almost kills Heihachi. But in a moment of weakness, Kazuya's good side conquers and devil is forced leave him, but this leaves him open and Heihachi kills him like he did in the game.

The movie might end in a  similar way too the Tekken animated movie......Jin is born and much older, but there is a slight hint that Ogre might be coming, or devil might try to take over Jin.

Okay, so its not much, but to be fair, Tekken never really has had a strong plot. I liked it for its fights and its characters, but annoyingly, only the Mishimas get much attention, and I find Jin to be quite boring....post-resurrection Kazuya pointless and Heihachi has almost become a joke. Although I admire Jins ballsy development in Tekken 6. 

A movie on Tekken 3 might work too, but there would be too much backstory to cover, so it might be hard.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Jesus Christ it must be true then
> 
> Americans really won't look at any action movies that don't have any big explosions in them.
> 
> ...



Didn't say that, but the mindset of needing big explosions, blood and boobs is certainly prevelent in the medium today.


----------



## Spica (Feb 28, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Didn't say that, but the mindset of needing big explosions, blood and boobs is certainly prevelent in the medium today.



Uhm, the American need.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2010)

Starstalker said:


> *THIS*
> 
> is going to suck sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad....from the trailer, even DOA is better than this pile of shit(and I LOVE Tekken series).
> 
> Just another movie made for brainless americans who desire massive special effects, explosions and weak story for their little brains to keep up(no wonder they hated Watchmen)...no offense to the exceptions.



Tekken's story is terrible and Watchmen was received fairly well.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Uhm, the American need.



Exactly, why I all Bay Transformers fans are retarded.



> Tekken's story is terrible and Watchmen was received fairly well.



Where the hell did Watchman come from?  Jesus Christ you're saying some idiotic shit today. 

Tekken's story is average at best. (Referring to the gaming series).

The only reason why you don't like it is because it lacks the explosions you crave. 

Also MartialHorror how the fuck is Jon Foo not at least a little similar to Jin? He's wearing the same clothing same muscularity. The only thing I can say is off about him portraying Jin is his voice.

Shit, at least the director of this movie is actually trying unlike the SF Legend of Chun-li director.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2010)

> The only reason why you don't like it is because it lacks the explosions you crave.



Why do I have the feeling that you use this argument even when it is so blatantly out of place like it is.......Well, now.




> Also MartialHorror how the fuck is Jon Foo not at least a little similar to Jin? He's wearing the same clothing same muscularity. The only thing I can say is off about him portraying Jin is his voice.



In the games, Jin was played as a total invert. He was quiet, shy, and didn't bother with romance because he was dedicated. 

Here, he seems like a normal teenager who just happens to kick ass alot. He is openly flirting with Christie, makes out with her at least once and is fairly witty.............THE COMPLETE OPPOSITE OF JIN FROM THE GAME.

I thought you were a fan of the games.....Jin began as an impressional, naive invert who developed into a cynical invert and became a ruthless invert. 

Nothing that Jon Foo is doing shows any hints of that.   



> Shit, at least the director of this movie is actually trying unlike the SF Legend of Chun-li director.



You can tell from the trailer? You do realize that the trailer being cool or not usually has to do with an editing process outside of the actual movie, meaning that the director probably had nothing to do with it.

If he was really trying, Im sure it would be more faithful to the game.....at least to an extent.....Like maybe pair that annoying Chinese girl with Jin instead, as that is the closest thing to a pairing that he got in the game. 

Not pairing him with Christie for whatever the hell reason. So far, he's shown that he has little to no respect for the games.

At best, it will probably be another DOA, at worst, Legend of Chun-Li. 

I dont even think it will reach "Mortal Kombat" in terms of quality.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2010)

> In the games, Jin was played as a total invert. He was quiet, shy, and didn't bother with romance because he was dedicated.



Quiet, not shy. Look at his special ending Tekken tag tournament he's listening to what Xiao has to say.



> Here, he seems like a normal teenager who just happens to kick ass alot. He is openly flirting with Christie, makes out with her at least once and is fairly witty.............



Fairly witty? He barely makes a joke. All he says is "You look surprised" cockily and "Maybe I should be more in control like you." In Tekken 3 he's shown wearing a biker uniform which indicates that he rides on his motorcycle and his stage in the game being a dojo. Even Goku from DBE talks more than him.

You make it sound like he has a wide range of friends in the movie. He only talks to Christie and responds to anyone else who talks to him. That's only 2 people. 



> I thought you were a fan of the games.....Jin began as an impressional, naive invert who developed into a cynical invert and became a ruthless invert.



As I said in the above. 2 people. 

Steve who he explained his reason for fighting.

And Christie. 





> You can tell from the trailer?



I'm relying on my instincts.

If it really wanted to piss me off than they'd show ki attacks. 



> If he was really trying, Im sure it would be more faithful to the game.....at least to an extent.....Like maybe pair that annoying Chinese girl with Jin instead, as that is the closest thing to a pairing that he got in the game.



Yeah, I'm a bit annoyed by that little detail as well... But same as with the reason for not including the spiky air perhaps to avoid gaining too much of a cartoony outlook for the movie and look crap like Dragon Ball Evolution.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Where the hell did Watchman come from?  Jesus Christ you're saying some idiotic shit today.


The dude mentioned American's not liking Watchmen, when it infact did pretty well in America financially and critically.



> Tekken's story is average at best. (Referring to the gaming series).


Nope, it's pretty terrible. It's fun, but horrible.



> The only reason why you don't like it is because it lacks the explosions you crave.


Since when have I craved explosions, my favorite movies rarely even have big fights now in days.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Since when have I craved explosions, my favorite movies rarely even have big fights now in days.



You misjudge characters like Bats of being best cuz of explosions n' shit. That kinda aggravates me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> You misjudge characters like Bats of being best cuz of explosions n' shit. That kinda aggravates me.



When did I say he was the best and I said explosions were a part of his character. Reading comprehension helps.


----------



## Bender (Feb 28, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> When did I say he was the best and I said explosions were a part of his character. Reading comprehension helps.



I meant when you said they were a major part of his character

That pissed me off.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> If I were to do a Tekken movie, I'd actually focus more on Tekken 2.
> 
> Tekken 1 has no story other than basic revenge and a tournament. That's nothing new or original. The "Mortal Kombat" movie would have a deeper story.



Wouldn't it be good to start simple though?



> But Tekken 2 would be a bit more fantastical.
> 
> Basically, it would start with Kazuya throwing Heihachi off the cliff, winning the first tournament. It would focus on Kazuya losing his struggle with his demon side and becoming evil. Soon, he uses the zaibatsu to do......well, evil stuff, hiring the usual guys as his bodyguards(Bruce, Ganryu).



Like he actually did after beating Heihachi. Honestly, the chaotic warzone setting of the Tekken movie would be more fitting had Kazuya been in control of the Zaibatsu. Heihachi was concerned with public image, Kazuya was not and literally liked chaos.



> Lei and Jun would have to team up to investigate. Even though the animated movie wasn't good, I liked this idea. The two had an amusing chemistry.
> 
> They would have similar goals from the game. I'd also try to put in more characters, but only in supporting roles. I mean, guys, be honest. You wont be able to make everyone a main character.



True, but I'd include Wang and Lee alongside Lei and Jun as secondary characters for their role in the game. Paul would probably tertiary, for some comedic relief considering his bad luck in the earlier games when it came to making it in time for the finals. 



> Heihachi is revealed to be alive and is crawling up the cliff.
> 
> Kazuya is still struggling with his evil side, but is losing the battle. I'm not sure how a Jun/Kazuya relationship would work. To be honest, a rape would make more sense but....would also be a bit too dark for this. But I have difficulty buying that Jun, who is supposed to be the stereotype of purity, would sleep with him after that short amount of time....



It was said they were drawn to each other, and Kazuya regarded her as being strong, I don't think he'd rape her, even back when he was at his worst. It could probably involuntary for both of them.



> Her Tekken 2 ending doesn't help either, as she doesn't look like she's either been raped or lost the guy she fell in love with(I doubt they knew how Tekken 3 would be at that point). But regardless, something happens and she gets pregnant.



Yeah, she never seems like the type who'd engage in a night of passion or something. They could have used that to imply that a greater force was at work behind Jin's conception, good or evil.



> Heihachi eventually fights Kazuya, who turns to devil and almost kills Heihachi. But in a moment of weakness, Kazuya's good side conquers and devil is forced leave him, but this leaves him open and Heihachi kills him like he did in the game.



Interesting you mention that because the old strategy guides used to say that Kazuya lost because he was struggling with the good in him.



> The movie might end in a  similar way too the Tekken animated movie......Jin is born and much older, but there is a slight hint that Ogre might be coming, or devil might try to take over Jin.



Like in Tekken 3's intro.



> Okay, so its not much, but to be fair, Tekken never really has had a strong plot. I liked it for its fights and its characters, but annoyingly, only the Mishimas get much attention, and I find Jin to be quite boring....post-resurrection Kazuya pointless and Heihachi has almost become a joke. Although I admire Jins ballsy development in Tekken 6.



Kazuya isn't what he used to be...canonically and a matter of perception. I hate what they've done to Paul and Law too. They were badass characters up to 4. I mean, Paul was just as strong as the Mishimas.



> A movie on Tekken 3 might work too, but there would be too much backstory to cover, so it might be hard.



That's partly why I think this movie making Jin as the main was not the best decision.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2010)

> Quiet, not shy. Look at his special ending Tekken tag tournament he's listening to what Xiao has to say.



You do realize people act differently when they're shy, right? 

Although granted, I might be stretching a bit when I say shy.



> Fairly witty? He barely makes a joke. All he says is "You look surprised" cockily and "Maybe I should be more in control like you." In Tekken 3 he's shown wearing a biker uniform which indicates that he rides on his motorcycle and his stage in the game being a dojo. Even Goku from DBE talks more than him.



I personally think its crappy dialogue, but clearly with those lines, thats how the movie is trying to make him be. In the Tekken movies, as I said, Jin is an invert, only speaking when necessary really. He's pretty much the stereotyped crusader. He only has one thing on his mind: His goal(which is usually revenge).



> You make it sound like he has a wide range of friends in the movie. He only talks to Christie and responds to anyone else who talks to him. That's only 2 people.



Compare that to the conversations he has in the games. Did he ever talk anything like that?





> I'm relying on my instincts.
> 
> If it really wanted to piss me off than they'd show ki attacks.



I'm not even sure I want to comment on this.....If thats what you think, good for you. I hope it turns out to be good. But most likely, it's going to disappoint you



> .
> 
> Yeah, I'm a bit annoyed by that little detail as well... But same as with the reason for not including the spiky air perhaps to avoid gaining too much of a cartoony outlook for the movie and look crap like Dragon Ball Evolution.



To be honest, this is reminding me way too much of DBE.......which will probably mean that like DBE, I won't hate it....I'll be indifferent. Both films look like they were written by people who never watched the show/played the games. 

As a martial arts movie fan, this movie will probably be fine. But as a Tekken fan, I'm already annoyed.



> Wouldn't it be good to start simple though?



Not really. You have to ask yourself, what would the movie bring that we haven't seen before. There are so many tournament movies out there, from "Bloodsport" to "Enter the Dragon", and this would be a low rent version of those. 

Mortal Kombat worked(if it DID work, keep in mind I liked it) because it introduced a whole new world with fantasy elements and such, making it somewhat unique.

"Tekken" has none of that. I have no idea how the first game would translate into a movie at all..



> Like he actually did after beating Heihachi. Honestly, the chaotic warzone setting of the Tekken movie would be more fitting had Kazuya been in control of the Zaibatsu. Heihachi was concerned with public image, Kazuya was not and literally liked chaos.



-Yeah, see, "Tekken 2" has much more  of a story than Tekken 1. The problem is it didn't flesh it out well enough. Most of the stories of the early games were only found in the freaking guidebooks that came with them. So alot of holes would have to be filled(Like the whole Kazuya X Jun thing).



> True, but I'd include Wang and Lee alongside Lei and Jun as secondary characters for their role in the game. Paul would probably tertiary, for some comedic relief considering his bad luck in the earlier games when it came to making it in time for the finals.



Yeah, Lee would obviously be Kazuyas 2nd in command and would probably attempt to betray him. Ganryu and Bruce would be bodyguards. Wang would be the wise guy. Paul probably should get some sort of a decent part. You could include most of the characters, you just have to make sure you put them in the right places.

"Enter the Dragon" was cool because it perfectly balanced its characters. A good "Tekken" movie would have to do that. It would have to know who its leads are, its notable supporting characters, and who is just there to be fighters. You have to be careful because overly pleasing the fans would rape the structure and ruin the movie(which is why I was glad that Krillin wasn't in DBE, as he wouldnt have any purpose at all other than to please fans). 



> It was said they were drawn to each other, and Kazuya regarded her as being strong, I don't think he'd rape her, even back when he was at his worst. It could probably involuntary for both of them.



That doesn't really make sense though either. The problem is, they probably changed their minds. I bet when Tekken 2 was being made, they expected Tekken 3 probably to focus more on Kazuya and Jun. Then they decided to go for a younger, fresher lead for some reason and they realized they put themselves in a corner.

Either Jun is OOC for sleeping with him, or Kazuya raped her, but namco probably doesn't like either solution, which is why its never been confirmed. 

I will say this, it seems that Namco is putting a lot less emphasis on Juns feelings for Kazuya than vice versa. Kazuya remembers her in Tekken 6(but never confirms what happened) and in Tekken Tag, he Devil Kazuya is obviously interested in her.

But whenever Jun is involved past Tekken 2, it's only with Jin. She retains her influence on Jin, but not on Kazuya. As a mother, its expected that she focus more on Jin, but she's never tried in any way to use her spirit to help or stop Kazuya. 

It should be noted though that Angels ending in Tekken tag is identical to Juns though(Angel curses Kazuya the same way Jun does for Jin).




> Yeah, she never seems like the type who'd engage in a night of passion or something. They could have used that to imply that a greater force was at work behind Jin's conception, good or evil.



I just wish they'd really explain that. Because neither way makes much sense and other forces being at work make even less sense



> Like in Tekken 3's intro.



Yeah, see, you can make a good Tekken movie and at least be fairly faithful to the games.



> Kazuya isn't what he used to be...canonically and a matter of perception. I hate what they've done to Paul and Law too. They were badass characters up to 4. I mean, Paul was just as strong as the Mishimas.



Yeah, to be honest, I was never a Paul fan until his ending in Tekken 4, which took the character seriously as a multi-dimensional person......Then the Tekken 5 ending just made him into a joke. My problem with the Tekken series is that its lost its balls....It thinks that by bringing many characters back its exciting us, but all its doing is minimizing their roles.

Did they really need to bring back Bruce, Baek, etc? I think they should've kept Ogres supposed victims dead. I think Heihachi should've died like they said he would in Tekken 5.

Kazuyas resurrection started off cool, but lost its impact in Tekken 5 and Tekken 6. Heihachi is another one who has become a joke. I hate how their endings are so cartoonish, we know they wont win only for that reason.....



> That's partly why I think this movie making Jin as the main was not the best decision.



But to be honest, it makes more sense. Having Kazuya be the main character is difficult because we know little about him from Tekken 1. He literally had no personality, because it was 99% fighting and 1% plot. 

Tekken 2 revealed a bit more, but not much. Tekken 4 and up are really the first ones to showcase his personality a lot more......Jin just has had more exposure, so we've known more about him from the beginning. Plus, he's developed more. 

Personally, I think they're boring characters. Although I have to admit, I admire the balls of having the two main protagonists become corrupted.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2010)

Huh, ya guys Hwoarang is in the movie

Btw here's the new trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoDeUiMRRFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2010)

Since the movie isn't out in theater you can watch it here


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 14, 2010)

not a bad movie. actually better than all the animated ones. could they have done better? yeah but it has good martial arts borderline mma and some pg13 t&a (which isn't bad). dialogue ranges from cliche to cheese and hammy but not god awful painful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

Eh, watching movies for free is for pussies.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2010)

^

Oh do forgive us for not being as rich as you are.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

lol, I was just playing. Although I don't believe in it(if they put millions of dollars into making a movie, you should dish out a few to pay for it).

But if the movie is hard to come by, then I blame the studios. I dont think "Tekken" has been released outside of Japan yet, so that's there fault. (although I still wont watch it on the computer as I hate watching anything on computers for some reason).


----------



## Helix (Aug 14, 2010)

Harada said it was terrible. I am inclined to agree with him.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 15, 2010)

my friend was able to download a dvd quality copy and i went ahead and watched it... trust me this movie does not deserve 15 pages 

even though i had nothing better to do when i watched it for free i still think i wasted my time for some odd reason


----------



## Delta Shell (Aug 15, 2010)

Rubbish. No King. No Paul Phoenix.

Kazuya was awful. Movie was awful.


----------



## mitija (Aug 15, 2010)

it looks like Dragonball Evolution lol


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 15, 2010)

naw db evolution was just bad.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 19, 2010)

This film was SHIT.


----------



## Evilene (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmmm, a movie based on a popular fighting game was crap. Color me not surprised.


----------



## sweetstrings646 (Sep 15, 2010)

DOWNLOAD TEKKEN MOVIE

*File name: VTS_01_1_vcd0.mpg File size: 210.19 MB*


*File name: VTS_01_2_vcd0.mpg File size: 210.20 MB*


*File name: VTS_01_3_vcd0.mpg File size: 210.24 MB*


*File name: VTS_01_4_vcd0.mpg File size: 210.30 MB*


*File name: VTS_01_5_vcd0.mpg File size: 29.56 MB*


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 15, 2010)

Who is the sucker that is gonna trust the links with 1 post?


----------

